# ice out pike



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Anyone start chasing Ice out Northerns yet ? if so anyluck water temps, type of water being fished, depths, Baits? im going to be trying to get out soon.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Gonna start after the weekend and the rain. Will be trying the cuyahoga river with chubs and bobber.....Rich


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Yep, chubs/suckers under a bobber is the easiest way this time of year.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Come on Wednesday so I can try the cuyahoga river for them pike. Bought some leaders and hooks today so all I need now is some creek chubs....Rich


----------



## Dale Bungard (Feb 22, 2016)

FlyFishRich said:


> Come on Wednesday so I can try the cuyahoga river for them pike. Bought some leaders and hooks today so all I need now is some creek chubs....Rich


Where do You get creek chubs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Gonna put a minnow trap in the little cuyahoga....Rich


----------



## Gene Z (Oct 10, 2015)

I've never tried creek chubs as bait. Do you use live ones? How do you rig them?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I've caught my biggest pike with a salmo pike bait. I wont lie to you, they aren't cheap, but worth every penny IMO.

http://www.salmo.com.pl/en/pike/


----------



## Gene Z (Oct 10, 2015)

Good to hear in the Salmo. I bought my first one a few weeks ago just to have something different in my arsenal. I'm looking forward to tying it on soon.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

well i dont get to fish ohio as much as id like to anymore i live in morgantown west virginia. so i decided id try to the closest place with a population of northerns, which is deep creek lake in maryland. i didnt hook in to any northerns but caught 9 of these chain pickerel with countless follows. id say back home lakes like berlin and skeeter should have the northerns in the back bays and fingers. these fish fell to Xraps and 1/4th oz spinner baits. off weedbeds


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice! You used to be from the Kent area didn't you?


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> View attachment 256403
> View attachment 256404
> 
> well i dont get to fish ohio as much as id like to anymore i live in morgantown west virginia. so i decided id try to the closest place with a population of northerns, which is deep creek lake in maryland. i didnt hook in to any northerns but caught 9 of these chain pickerel with countless follows. id say back home lakes like berlin and skeeter should have the northerns in the back bays and fingers. these fish fell to Xraps and 1/4th oz spinner baits. off weedbeds



Awesome fish man!!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Congrats on the pike.....Rich


----------



## Tdunne21 (Apr 12, 2013)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> Anyone start chasing Ice out Northerns yet ? if so anyluck water temps, type of water being fished, depths, Baits? im going to be trying to get out soon.


Rubber worm with a slow pop retrieve. With a 1/4 oz jig. I preffer muddy water in over flowing rivers.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> View attachment 256403
> View attachment 256404
> 
> well i dont get to fish ohio as much as id like to anymore i live in morgantown west virginia. so i decided id try to the closest place with a population of northerns, which is deep creek lake in maryland. i didnt hook in to any northerns but caught 9 of these chain pickerel with countless follows. id say back home lakes like berlin and skeeter should have the northerns in the back bays and fingers. these fish fell to Xraps and 1/4th oz spinner baits. off weedbeds


Man I haven't seen pickerel like that since I was about 12 years old. That was 40 years ago, used to catch them on beno's. that's just an awesome photo there.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> Nice! You used to be from the Kent area didn't you?


i am from the youngstown area i think i have met you before at milton or that was whaler cant remember


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Well my first trip on the cuyahoga was a bust. Minnow trap was full of mud lol need to find less current to put it in. Threw a Johnson spoon with no luck. Oh well was still nice to be outside...Rich


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> i am from the youngstown area i think i have met you before at milton or that was whaler cant remember


Probably whaler. I'm mostly a West Branch and Mosquito with a little Berlin thrown in person.
I remember you used to post about chasing the northern in Breakneck Creek in Kent. I figured you were a student at KSU or a local.


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

anyone fishing for pike out of a kayak?


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Been doing great this year with chatter baits with large trailers... and every bass I have caught has been a slaunch(for Ohio)!! Note, I have been reeling as slow as the lure wiggles on my pole... pictured fish is 34" but my 17th pike of the season on a chatterbait!!


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Just a tip... try 3/8 ounce chatterbaits, with 4.5" KVD blade minnow trailers. They work


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I tried out of my Kayak today with no luck. Working spinner baits around log jams on the river. Nice day just no bites!!!


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Tried upper hoga for a bit. Skirted jig/worm, spinnerbait and sliver minnow. No luck. Hoping to get some shiners or creek chubs and try again soon


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I have been itching to get out, but work has not cooperated with when conditions have been to my liking. I did stop by a ditch the other day in between appointments and saw a few males around 25" hanging out in about a foot of water.

The pike that come out of the lake seem to spawn from the beginning of February through about the middle of April. They are definitely around, it's just a matter of catching them!


----------

